# Source: Wallace returning to Detroit



## Cris

> Free-agent center Ben Wallace agreed to terms with the Detroit Pistons on Friday, according to a league source.
> 
> The contract is for one year at the veteran's minimum of $1.3 million, according to sources.
> 
> Wallace became a free agent this summer after the Phoenix Suns bought him out of the last year of his contract. Wallace was traded from the Cleveland Cavaliers to Phoenix earlier this summer for Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> The move is a bittersweet reunion of sorts. Wallace bolted from the Pistons for the Chicago Bulls in summer 2006 after the Pistons balked at matching the Bulls' 4-year, $60 million offer.
> 
> Wallace's move from Detroit to Chicago was a bit of a bust. He never regained his defensive dominance and was traded away two years later to Cleveland.
> 
> In Detroit, the Pistons plan on using Wallace as a back-up to Kwame Brown. The Pistons were especially thin on their front line last season and still believe that Wallace can defend and rebound -- albeit not at the same pace as his last stint with the Pistons.
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4383906


...


----------



## vinsanity77

damn... back-up to Kwame? How far Big Ben has fallen..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

sadly, this could be the highlight of our offseason

welcome home Ben


----------



## Tyreke

I'm sure he'll start at some point of next season. He's a way better player than Kwame Brown!


----------



## kzero

Wow, an offensively incompetent player being backed up by another offensively incompetent player.


----------



## Cris

chairman5 said:


> sadly, this could be the highlight of our offseason
> 
> welcome home Ben


resigning Ben Wallace is the highlight of the off season? What happened to signing Ben Gordan and CV?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

i love Ben Gordon but i dont like undersized SGs, Charlie is Drew Gooden with more range and a better touch, nothing to be excited for

last year has tore my spirits to shreds, i'm still depressed and even more so now that the Lakers won


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Considering that Brown and Wilcox are the only other Pistons that can play C, Ben will probably get about 10-15mpg of playing time. I still have no idea what to think about this Pistons team, though.

PG: Rodney Stuckey...Will Bynum
SG: Richard Hamilton...Ben Gordon
SF: Tayshaun Prince...Austin Daye...Jonas Jerebko
PF: Charlie Villanueva...Jason Maxiell...DaJuan Summers
C: Kwame Brown...Chris Wilcox...Ben Wallace

I guess they could be a pretty good team, depending on the progression of Stuckey and Daye. Right now, they just look like a team that has five guys that could put up 20 any given night, but won't be very good on defense.


----------



## BlakeJesus

That team could make the playoffs, they just do not impress me whatsoever. I like Stuckey a lot, though.


----------



## TheVincanity

Could make the playoffs wont go far though need better defense. Jonas is a great addition .Stuckey and Will Bynum will become better. to bad BIG BEN lost his touch


----------



## bonddouble07

i hope big ben can resurrect his form during his 2nd duty for the pistons. it is here that he made a name for himself and it would really be nice to see him end it here on a high note.


----------



## ChrisWoj

If tonight is any indication, Ben Wallace is bringing the old school attitude back to town. Holy **** am I glad we signed that guy.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I just looked at the numbers - over 10 boards a night, almost 2 blocks, hustling like a madman, almost 2 steals... I honestly expected to be coming out of these 3 games looking at a 2-4 team at best. This win was huge and it was old school DE-TROIT BASKET-BALL. I love it. And Ben Wallace was at the heart of it.


----------



## TheVincanity

yeah but can he keep it up?


----------

